# Kit recommendation & how to fix bad plating



## Commander Shepard (Apr 17, 2021)

Good day, all,
Some time ago, I picked up a pretty nice-looking FP kit (Prokraft's Byron Premium, claimed to be 24 Ct gold plated) and it's been working wonders for me (was used to cheap all-steel nibs), but a short while ago, I noticed that there were pretty noticeable scratches developing on the barrel and there were even some spots where the underlying black plastic was completely exposed (see pictures). Question is - is there a way to 'save' this pen? As in to buff out the scratches without flaking off the whole plating & fixing the black spots? Was thinking about trying applying a bit of gold foil. Thoughts?

If this isn't really possible, I would like to ask for recommendations on *quality *pen kits (i.e. very good nibs, plating that doesn't flake off/scratch as easily) which are also pretty simple in design - something along the lines of the MB Meisterstück series/Pilot Custom 823 -ish looks. Thoughts?

P.S. sorry for the quality of the pics, but the scratches should be visible alright.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Apr 17, 2021)

FYI, budget is not an issue regarding the kits - but I am frankly too cheap/broke for the original MB or Pilot pens I mentioned - sadly.


----------



## alanemorrison (Apr 17, 2021)

Luke, check out the Mistral and the Leveche Fountain pen kits from @beaufortink.co.uk
I can't help with fixing the scratches though.

Alan


----------



## magpens (Apr 17, 2021)

Not sure about matching the style of the MB Meisterstück series/Pilot Custom 823 that you mentioned .... but ....

.... have you considered the kits offered by ..... www.BeaufortInk.co.uk ..... ?


----------



## MRDucks2 (Apr 17, 2021)

Not sure how much you like the pen you have but you may consider reaching out to Indy Pen Dance. I have not done business with them but their reputation is of the highest order.




__





						Modern Fountain Pens
					





					www.indy-pen-dance.com


----------



## Commander Shepard (Apr 18, 2021)

Yeah, was considering the Mistral for quite some time, I guess I'll go for it then. How does it compare to Dayacom etc.?

By the way, thank you all for your help, still can't really navigate my way through the proverbial sea of kits that are out there


----------



## magpens (Apr 18, 2021)

Commander Shepard said:


> By the way, thank you all for your help, still can't really navigate my way through the proverbial sea of kits that are out there



It is difficult to cope with the huge variety of kits. . 
You need to focus on a style that suits you, and then narrow that to a particular vendor/manufacturer.
That's hard to do without spending some time and money evaluating .... so that's where other IAP members' advice can help re quality, etc.  
Of course, you have to weigh all advice against what YOU like based on the website pictures, instructions, and all that.
Not easy but we all have gone through it to get to something we like.



Commander Shepard said:


> Yeah, was considering the Mistral for quite some time, I guess I'll go for it then. How does it compare to Dayacom etc.?



Mistral is kinda unique ... but you can't really go wrong with Beaufort . . I say if you like the Mistral style give it a try.
Hard to answer your question because Mistral is one style/product, whereas Dayacom is a whole company of products.
I'd say that products from Beaufort are at least equal in quality to the Dayacom quality. . But Mistral is unique/different from any Dayacom kit.
Dayacom has much greater variety, but Beaufort products, though fewer in number, have their own uniqueness of appeal. . 
If you like Mistral then go for it, but have a look at all other Beaufort kits as well ... they are all quite appealing in my opinion.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Apr 18, 2021)

Yeah, makes sense. As I said, I like the sort of 823/MB style, but I know that not many kits in this style are made - that's why I asked in the first place. Will try the Mistral/Leveche, but if you have any recommendations where to look for the 'best' quality kits, I am all ears!


----------



## PatrickR (Apr 18, 2021)

Commander Shepard said:


> Yeah, makes sense. As I said, I like the sort of 823/MB style, but I know that not many kits in this style are made - that's why I asked in the first place. Will try the Mistral/Leveche, but if you have any recommendations where to look for the 'best' quality kits, I am all ears!


In my opinion the Beaufort and the higher end Dayacom are as good as it gets In kits. Price is a good indicator, less expensive ones they have cut corners, plating is an easy way to keep cost down.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Apr 18, 2021)

Yep, would make sense, thanks!
By the way, would any of you happen to know if the mistral is postable? (yes, I know the Leveche is)


----------



## PatrickR (Apr 18, 2021)

Commander Shepard said:


> Yep, would make sense, thanks!
> By the way, would any of you happen to know if the mistral is postable? (yes, I know the Leveche is)


mistral = not postable


----------

